# remote on ecaller



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Anybody ever ran a remote system on a ecaller before? Would like to have a remote that i can have in my blind to shut the ecaller on and off and control the volume but not exactly sure how to go about this or if its even possible. any ideas?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

you can get cheap ones that will handle the on/off function; volume control increases the price and complexity of the caller.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

got it figured out and everything ordered :thumb:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you bought a wired remote.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

why? this entire ecaller will be wireless


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Trapperjack said:


> I hope you bought a wired remote.


Reasoning?


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

1) It's wired and you always know where it is. 2) No batteries 3) Been using wired remotes for many years, maybe they have changed but the wireless remotes needed to see the unit which is a pain in the rump. No problems with the wired remotes.


----------

